# Taurus model 85



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Got out the Taurus model 85 today for some range time.
I may get beat up a little here and i am far from a Taurus lover or fanboy as some
like to call it.

But i love that little gun and think it is the best gun Taurus as ever made.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife and I both own one that we've had for years. Never had a problem with either one, although I admit they haven't seen a tremendous amount of use. I have never regretted purchasing them.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

blackshirt said:


> Got out the Taurus model 85 today for some range time.
> I may get beat up a little here and i am far from a Taurus lover or fanboy as some
> like to call it.
> 
> But i love that little gun and think it is the best gun Taurus as ever made.


blackshirt,

I love mine and I'm sure you do too. Have fun shooting your 85.

Clerk


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I own 2 Taurus guns not a single complaint.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I liked the one that I bought, I have had 3 Taurus made guns, and I think they are decent weapons.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've only owned one Taurus revolver and that was in the middle 1980s. It was a horrible firearm. It was so tight, you had a tough time in double action. The single action pull was off the charts and the lock up was off out of the box. A gunsmith got it in order but it cost me close to what the gun cost new. I sold it. 

That said, the revolvers these days look and feel a bit better. I like that model 85 and would consider one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

blackshirt said:


> Got out the Taurus model 85 today for some range time.
> I may get beat up a little here and i am far from a Taurus lover or fanboy as some
> like to call it.
> 
> But i love that little gun and think it is the best gun Taurus as ever made.


The model 85 was the first revolver I ever bought, thirty years ago. I don't own that one anymore, but do have a nice Model 605 that is great! :smt1099


----------

